# The Swamp & Trumpism



## Wry Catcher (Sep 16, 2018)

President Trump promised to drain the swamp; it appears he's having trouble following through with this promise as swamp continues to become more toxic.

Fact Check: The Nikki Haley Curtain Kerfuffle

$52,000 seems to be chump change, especially when our tax dollars are used frivolously by Trump's appointees, who feel they have a blank check to spend our money and not their own, for personal items, travel and other extra legal perks.

Q.  What has Trump done about this theft

A.  Nothing.


----------



## miketx (Sep 16, 2018)

Anyone would have trouble in draining all the criminal scum in DC. Problem is no one has tried before now. We may see a difference after the election. depending on results, we'll get a ton of more scum screwing us or headway will be made eliminating the liberal scum.


----------



## Correll (Sep 16, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> President Trump promised to drain the swamp; it appears he's having trouble following through with this promise as swamp continues to become more toxic.
> 
> Fact Check: The Nikki Haley Curtain Kerfuffle
> 
> ...





YOu know that was already debunked, right?


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 16, 2018)

He's not draining anything, he stopping up.the toilet.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump promised to drain the swamp; it appears he's having trouble following through with this promise as swamp continues to become more toxic.
> ...



It was not "debunked"; the curtains were ordered in the summer of 2016.  Our President has proved his sense of austerity ends when a member of his administration used the Treasury as a blank check for travel, phone booths, tickets,  golf carts and other personal items as well as rent (to his pocket book) by the Secret Service who pay for space at the Trump Tower.


----------



## Correll (Sep 16, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> He's not draining anything, he stopping up.the toilet.




It's a work in progress. 


YOu ever try to fix a clogged toilet?


Think of that, the next time you see Mueller. THe shit fights back.


----------



## petro (Sep 16, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> the curtains were ordered in the summer of 2016.



During Obama's term.

This non story is simply the most pathetic to date.


----------



## Correll (Sep 16, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Debunked.


New York Times backtracks on a tale about some expensive curtains




"The original headline read: “Nikki Haley’s View of New York is Priceless. Her Curtains? $52,701.”

Well, yes. But not exactly.

It’s true, as the story said, that the ambassador’s 6,000-square-foot apartment on First Avenue — often used for entertaining diplomats — has a priceless view of Manhattan. It’s also true, as the story’s lead paragraph states, that the curtains on the picture windows in the apartment were installed “just as the department was undergoing deep budget cuts and had frozen hiring.”

But all of that distorts the actual timing and context of Drape-gate, which the Times — or at least its headline — seemed initially to pin on Haley and the Trump administration.

In fact, readers who merely scanned the headline and photo thinking it was another Trump administration expense-account scandal might have missed several important pieces of information in the body of the story, starting with the sixth paragraph: The drape expenditures were authorized and approved by the Obama administration in 2016. “Ms. Haley had no say in the purchase,” a spokesman for Haley said in the article.

The misleading context provided ammunition to those who perceive the news media in general, and the Times in particular, as hostile to Trump and his administration. Cries of “fake news” began popping up on Twitter not long after the story was published.

Critics contended that the headline, along with a photo of Haley, made it seem that Haley, or Trump’s State Department, was responsible for the expenditure."


----------



## miketx (Sep 16, 2018)

petro said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > the curtains were ordered in the summer of 2016.
> ...


They do not care about any facts and never have. it's just get Trump.


----------



## petro (Sep 16, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> He's not draining anything, he stopping up.the toilet.


The only thing still plugging the toilet is this bitch...and her cohorts.
 

Trump needs a bigger plunger.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > He's not draining anything, he stopping up.the toilet.
> ...


Lol, what does Mueller have to do with tRump appointing his corrupt, unqualified friends to important cabinet posts?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Agree.  And yet we still face the hypocrisy of fiscal conservatism.  Does anyone believe curtains in this case could not have been fabricated at a much lower cost?


----------



## saveliberty (Sep 16, 2018)

Maybe try the thread again Wry, only this time use real tears okay?


----------



## miketx (Sep 16, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Ask Obama, they paid for it, if the story is even true. We see lies from the media daily, so anything they print is suspect. Yet for some reason lot's of people swallow everything they give them.


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




First I thought of this important issue.


Mmmm, I have no idea. The space is used to entertain diplomats. That type of shit, often requires pomp and glitz. This may be a legit expense, even if it was done during the Clinton years.


This seems to be important, from the article.


“just as the department was undergoing deep budget cuts and had frozen hiring.”



So, it looks like the administration is trying to show some "Fiscal conservatism".


----------



## JLW (Sep 17, 2018)

Trump has taken the Swamp and made it an open sewer.


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Trump has taken the Swamp and made it an open sewer.





The screaming is because he is stepping on the right toes.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 17, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> President Trump promised to drain the swamp; it appears he's having trouble following through with this promise as swamp continues to become more toxic.
> 
> Fact Check: The Nikki Haley Curtain Kerfuffle
> 
> ...


Something ordered by someone else and under a different admin. And you are mad at trump? Lol
Your ignorance and hackery are consistent. I give you that.
Have a lovely monday, dumbfuck!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 17, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump promised to drain the swamp; it appears he's having trouble following through with this promise as swamp continues to become more toxic.
> ...



I'm not mad at Trump, my feelings about Trump begin at disgust, and move on to wonder, how any American Citizen defends such a dishonest bully.

I wonder why anyone considers him competent, can't admit he's rational or  capable of the power invested in the office of the President.

Only a "dumfuck" (a pejorative with no substance, BTW) like you defend a deplorable person which defines Trump and his behavior.

I come to the conclusion you are scared - nay, paranoid that  minorities are hiding under every bed stealing, raping and murdering white people and taking jobs people like you feel are yours alone.

BTW2, I'm white (French, German, Italian, and Romanian Ancestry) and I have no fear of those who have a different skin color, worship differently than my Catholic upbringing. 

As to the issue, Trump's economic policy begins and ends with how it impacts his pocket book and that of his kids.  He's a Plutocrat, not liberal, not conservative;  he's a greedy, arrogant narcissist who abuses the power he has and surrounds himself with appointees who will be loyal to him alone.

Hmmmm...I suppose that defines Dumbfuck, a word which describes anyone who defends Trump and his megalomania.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 17, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


I like how you turned that around on me. You are so pathetic lol


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 17, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Calling someone a "Dumbfuck" is your idea of substance, methinks not.  Admit you're a hack and will defend trump no matter how grievous his behavior?

Trump is toxic, and so are the Trumpanzees.


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 17, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


Lol i love the double down. Make it a triple? Please?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 17, 2018)

saveliberty said:


> Maybe try the thread again Wry, only this time use real tears okay?



Save you mockery for Trump&Co.  But make sure their claims don't begin with an attack on HRC, or a chorus from Trumpanzees chanting in unison "lock her up", or when they are defending the Trump Crime Family for their malfeasance and profiteering.


----------



## Correll (Sep 17, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...





What a bunch of crap.


----------

